

Academia.edu Raises $4.5 Million To Help Researchers Share Their Papers - kieumy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/30/academia-edu-raises-4-5-million-to-help-researchers-share-their-scholarly-papers/

======
ebzlo
Probably irrelevant, but how did they obtain that TLD?

~~~
psawaya
Probably grandfathered in. Before 2001, anyone could register a .edu.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.edu#Eligibility>

~~~
psawaya2
Err, apparently it wasn't quite open registration, but the restrictions were
looser.

(I wanted to edit this in, but the noprocrast filter kicked in right after I
posted the comment! Funny.)

